# Whoops!



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

At 4:00 my dad usually puts away the goats right before he leaves to pick up my sister. Today, Autumn the 4 month old boer was acting strange--when my dad got near the fence, Autumn, wouldn't stop yelling at my dad. She would run to the gate were my dad was standing then take off back to the back of the pasture. Autumn has never left Taylor side before so my dad found that strange. He decided to follow her all the way to the back of the 7 acre pasture. There was Taylor in the corner of the fence with a hoove sticking out. My dad freaked  he has never delivered a baby. But I walked him through it and he delivered the doeling :kidred: without any trouble.

Tomorrow would have been my grandpa's birthday so in honor of him we are naming her after his favorite actress Sandra "Sandy" Dee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie! Glad your dad was there to assist.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

It looks like a whopper! Male or female? How much does it weight? 

Bob


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Arkie said:


> It looks like a whopper! Male or female? How much does it weight?
> 
> Bob


It's a females :kidred: we haven't weighed her yet but she is HEAVY.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Your grandpa would be proud of you and your dad. Congratulations on the little girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's pretty! Love her name! And so glad your dad was there to assist! Isn't it funny how the others will go get help if their buddy is in any kind of distress? Or in this case labor probably freaked foor Autumn out lol Good job Autumn!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful little girl


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she's pretty! Love her name! And so glad your dad was there to assist! Isn't it funny how the others will go get help if their buddy is in any kind of distress? Or in this case labor probably freaked foor Autumn out lol Good job Autumn!!


Autumn was beyond freaked she was flipping out. She couldn't stop running around us when we were delivering the baby. After we got them to there stalls she calmed down and peaked into Taylors stall to see what all the bahahahaha was about.


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Your Dad and Autumn are both heroes! Beautiful baby!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes adorable, congrats!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations, what a great story! Cute baby too!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What a nice story. Cute baby. Animals are a lot smarter than some people give them credit for. I always pay close attention when they act a little weird. Sounds like your dad does also.. Good for him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby doeling 
Glad momma and your Dad made it through OK ,lol
Your Dad saved the day


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! Congrats! Goats sure do add drama to our lives!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good work, Dad and Autumn! They probably saved that doeling. Congrats!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a great story! How cute!!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry not sorry, this goat girl needs to show off her doeling


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , she is a pretty thing !!! 
I love her coloring


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, what a sweet baby! What a cool dad! I don't think my dh would have any clue what to do!


----------

